# Bench Grinder for Grinding Antlers (for the powder)



## AGuyNamedSteve (May 26, 2012)

As it turns out, there isn't a forum on the internet specifically for this request - so I found my way here doing searches on bench grinders in general.

A friend is looking to accumulate antler powder for leavening when baking. It has to do with a specific menu he does at his restaurant once per year (all locally sourced ingredients within a certain distance of the restaurant). Last year he ground the antler using a belt sander as had been recommended by someone. It sounds like it was labor intensive and he was looking for a better (yet not expensive) option.

I was thinking that a bench grinder may work well for this and could be had in the $100 +/- range. But the key would be collecting the powder and not just grinding down the antler, also with the thought that it will be used in making food.

I've seen some grinders that have dust collection built in, but they're usually quite a bit more money than some of the more standard grinders.

Does anyone have thoughts in how this can be done (cleanly and efficiently)?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would be concerned about any of the particles from the wheel getting into the powder. I wonder if antlers could be stone ground like old fashioned flour?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Google

==


----------



## AGuyNamedSteve (May 26, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I would be concerned about any of the particles from the wheel getting into the powder. I wonder if antlers could be stone ground like old fashioned flour?


That's what I was thinking when I heard he used a belt sander last year - the abrasive material would get through. I think the idea is to make it as simple as possible. I'd have to look more into stone grinding, but I'm assuming he'd have to start with very small bits to begin with. There are electric grinders used for the commercial products, which may also include those for medicinal purposes. But the price makes them too expensive for the limited use.

There are antler powder products as bobj3 linked. But these won't work. The theme of the restaurant's menu is everything (yes, everything) has to be sourced within 100 miles of the restaurant. They even make their own salt from locally sourced water. So the deer antlers will also come from within this range.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe a Moulinex with a fine grating disc might do it. I'm not sure what it will do to the disc or the moulinex.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

AGuyNamedSteve said:


> As it turns out, there isn't a forum on the internet specifically for this request - so I found my way here doing searches on bench grinders in general.
> 
> A friend is looking to accumulate antler powder for leavening when baking. It has to do with a specific menu he does at his restaurant once per year (all locally sourced ingredients within a certain distance of the restaurant). Last year he ground the antler using a belt sander as had been recommended by someone. It sounds like it was labor intensive and he was looking for a better (yet not expensive) option.
> 
> ...


Have you considered a rasp?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Steve, my dad died in January of this year - so my brother and I have volunteered to clean out the basement. Daddy was an avid deer hunter and he was also a "pack rat to the max". Our family joke is that his basement was considered to be featured on the Hoarders TV show, but there was nowhere inside to setup the camera! Anyway, a couple of thoughts here:
You haven't told us where the centroid of your "100 mile radius" is geographically. Is said restaurant in Seattle or Miami, San Diego or Augusta, Maine? Without this information, it's going to be silly for me to go further in attempting to send you antlers from the region in East Georgia where these were "sourced".

In the early 1970's (about '72-'73) I was working in a large cabinet shop. I was one of 3 guys in a very nicely equipped 10,000 square foot building. The reason for my telling you the size is to express my point... One day I had taken to work in my car trunk a set of antlers that my dad wanted to mount on a plaque that I had already made from curly maple - using a radial arm router & floor-mounted shaper. My dad loved the plaque and wanted me to grind-down the (completely dried) section of skull that the antlers were attached to. I had not mentioned this to my coworkers, but during our lunch break, I got the antlers and tightly held them down atop our very large industrial belt sander. I got the skull portion sanded to perfect flatless for attachment to the plaque, but due to my air mask, I had not noticed the atrocious odor that was developing! Let's just put it this way, it was not very long before my coworkers needed to eat a ("replacement lunch") to replace the one they had eaten a few minutes earlier. I was tasked with a changing and disposal of the sanding belt; we also closed the shop early that day - THE SMELL WAS HORRIBLE! It made one week old roadkill smell like perfume! 

Tell us what region you're need resides and maybe we can help! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## AGuyNamedSteve (May 26, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> In the early 1970's (about '72-'73) I was working in a large cabinet shop. I was one of 3 guys in a very nicely equipped 10,000 square foot building. The reason for my telling you the size is to express my point... One day I had taken to work in my car trunk a set of antlers that my dad wanted to mount on a plaque that I had already made from curly maple - using a radial arm router & floor-mounted shaper. My dad loved the plaque and wanted me to grind-down the (completely dried) section of skull that the antlers were attached to. I had not mentioned this to my coworkers, but during our lunch break, I got the antlers and tightly held them down atop our very large industrial belt sander. I got the skull portion sanded to perfect flatless for attachment to the plaque, but due to my air mask, I had not noticed the atrocious odor that was developing! Let's just put it this way, it was not very long before my coworkers needed to eat a ("replacement lunch") to replace the one they had eaten a few minutes earlier. I was tasked with a changing and disposal of the sanding belt; we also closed the shop early that day - THE SMELL WAS HORRIBLE! It made one week old roadkill smell like perfume!


He did this last year, and I remember him mentioning the smell (maybe that's why he's looking for someone else to do it this year). But he did some tests comparing it to his standard baking powder and the smell wasn't there after the baking process. I'm guessing it's the ammonium carbonate that the smell comes from.



> Tell us what region you're need resides and maybe we can help! GOOD LUCK!


I'm in the Seattle area. I think he has all the antlers he needs. It's just figuring out the best tool for the job to do enough for a week's worth of dinner baked goods for dinner.



argoknot said:


> Have you considered a rasp?


No, I haven't - just been thinking power tools. The amount may become an issue though. Not sure how many antlers he needed ground to get the amount he needs. 

Thanks all for the replies so far.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

argoknot said:


> Have you considered a rasp?


That was my immediate thought also, that or a metal file. Would certainly make collecting the powder easier. And if he did it over a period of time, wouldn't have to do a whole lot at one go. Or, he could just put the antlers in a bag, then beat the crap out of them with a large mallet, probably be faster and easier yet. Run them thru a hand crank meat grinder, then puree in a blender. All sorts of ways it can be done inexpensively, just gotta think about it. I believe Asian pharmacies do it with a mortar and pestle, but of course they don't do a huge amount at one time.


----------



## AGuyNamedSteve (May 26, 2012)

These ideas have been really helpful. I just shot him an email to see how many antlers he used last year and what quantity he would need.

You've all been great with ideas, and I really appreciate it.


----------



## rayschimpf (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank God I live in Hawaii because I would not want to find out there was ground deer antlers on my baked food. I have been in the food industry for many years and I can’t see any way antlers ground in any of the suggested ways would meet food safety standards. I would be asking the local food and restaurant safety inspectors if this product is even passes food safety laws. I see a big lawsuit if someone gets sick or the wrong person finds out this product is in there food.

Ray


----------



## AGuyNamedSteve (May 26, 2012)

Not that I disagree, Ray, but do a some searching for antler powder for leavening and you'll find that it's not that out of the ordinary.
It's another part of an animal, much of which finds its way into all sorts of food. I'm not the restauranteur, just someone trying to find a solution to a problem. I would assume that he's familiar enough with laws, etc... that it isn't an issue.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Does it work like Viagra?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

rayschimpf said:


> Thank God I live in Hawaii because I would not want to find out there was ground deer antlers on my baked food. I have been in the food industry for many years and I can’t see any way antlers ground in any of the suggested ways would meet food safety standards. I would be asking the local food and restaurant safety inspectors if this product is even passes food safety laws. I see a big lawsuit if someone gets sick or the wrong person finds out this product is in there food.
> Ray


Got to agree. I'm just glad I don't plan on visiting that part of the US, so should be eating any of that food. 
People do eat surprising things on a regular basis tho. On R&R in Taiwan I am pretty sure I ate baby mice wrapped in dough. The secret is, don't ask, that way you don't get an answer you don't like. :shout: In Singapore I was told I ate crocodile, but if I did it tasted just like pig. :sarcastic:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JOAT said:


> Got to agree. I'm just glad I don't plan on visiting that part of the US, so should be eating any of that food.
> People do eat surprising things on a regular basis tho. On R&R in Taiwan I am pretty sure I ate baby mice wrapped in dough. The secret is, don't ask, that way you don't get an answer you don't like. :shout: In Singapore I was told I ate crocodile, but if I did it tasted just like pig. :sarcastic:


I can't see that powdered deer antler would be any worse that pickled pig's feet, chittlins, bolgna, or the average hot dog. In fact, someone who worked in a plant that made hot dogs told me that if I saw what went into them I would never eat another one. He seemed sincere so I've never eaten another one.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> Does it work like Viagra?


If it does Otis that's going to be the most popular restaurant in the US for that week.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd that,I have seen how hot dogs and ham/bolgna blocks are made ▼ and I will not eat butter any more..do this for a quick test if you buy it in the plastic tub like many now do, take the lid off and put it in the garage, come back after 30 days and you will have some yellow liquid plastic..that you can still use for butter if you like..and fly's will not touch it..it's that bad..

mankind will eat anything if you tell him it's good..  and safe to eat.. 


==




Cherryville Chuck said:


> I can't see that powdered deer antler would be any worse that pickled pig's feet, chittlins, bolgna, or the average hot dog. In fact, someone who worked in a plant that made hot dogs told me that if I saw what went into them I would never eat another one. He seemed sincere so I've never eaten another one.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> and I will not eat butter any more..do this for a quick test if you buy it in the plastic tub like many now do, take the lid off and put it in the garage, come back after 30 days and you will have some yellow liquid plastic..that you can still use for butter if you like..and fly's will not touch it..it's that bad..
> 
> mankind will eat anything if you tell him it's good..  and safe to eat..
> ==


That is not butter. Butter is produced from milk from cows. That is manmade, and never even came close to a cow.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JOAT said:


> That is not butter. Butter is produced from milk from cows. That is manmade, and never even came close to a cow.


And what this post is about is powdered deer horn, or in other words, powdered bone from a member of the ungulate family, same as a cow belongs to. Agreed that some of the methods for producing this powdered horn may leave a little to be desired. However, keep in mind that all grain was once ground by a rolling millstone out in the open in less than ideal conditions. And yet we are here today to discuss this issue on this forum. 
As I already said, I can think of a lot worse things to eat than powdered deer horn. The chinese consider powdered rhinoceros horn (another ungulate) good for the sex life. Maybe Otis was onto to something.


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

You could ask these guys about blenders to grind the antlers.
They've blended everything else! 

_They also have a kitchen mill that might work._


----------

